# McGrady Expects Return to Elite Status



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston Rockets star Tracy McGrady guarantees he will return to the Rockets for the 2009-2010 season and that he will be a major factor.
> 
> McGrady had microfracture surgery five months ago on his left knee and there is speculation he would miss most of, if not all of the upcoming season, and that his career could be in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


Full article


Won't believe it till I see him on the court.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

lets hope so.
mcgrady in the past can still help these rockets limp to a playoff spot, but i doubt he'll stay healthy all season long.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How long has it been since McGrady was the player he once was...Has he even made through a whole season in Houston without being diminished by some ailment or another?I really don't recall the last time he wasn't injured in Houston


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He was good in 04-05 and 06-07.

I myself need to see it on the court.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We should keep a log of every T-Mac comeback article.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd be more worried about his back than his knee


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Won't believe it till I see him on the court.


Your job is done here Tom. You posted the article and you summed it up in one sentence. Until there is action behind those words they mean nothing. Bonus for Houston if they turn out to be true. I'm remain a skeptic until then.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Your job is done here Tom. You posted the article and you summed it up in one sentence. Until there is action behind those words they mean nothing. Bonus for Houston if they turn out to be true. I'm remain a skeptic until then.


Tom?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> Tom?


Hi Tom.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Tom?


lol I think he got you two mixed up. But I do agree with what he said. I will beleive it when I see it.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Is he serious?
He said all of this during the middle of last season, and it was BS.
But this is contract year!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

My bad cornholio. Didn't mean to steal your thunder. aperbag:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is a really pompous talk from T-Mac. I am not buying it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tmac has been all talk. Will see how he performs on the court.


----------

